# Lots of HDR play



## 8thsinner (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been keeping a low profile for a while and just playing about using borrowed cameras mainly...
Here is an invite to some pics I took this weekend on a four day excursion. I would like any and all feed back on how they look.
Everything was shot with a canon powershot 100sx, 8mp.

I know some are over cooked, but not actually sure what people consider over cooked, I was just playing around trying to get a feel for things.
Some of the over cooking I think is fun, others I went for a darker feel.

I was using photomatix for the HDR, then touched up some things in photoshop on some...anyway

Please be gentle.

https://app.box.com/s/v5owf3h8b1ficz9c0gti


----------



## ann (Aug 12, 2013)

Download two or three and you will get more help. that is a lot of photos to view and critique


----------



## 8thsinner (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe, but I don't have that much bandwidth, using my phone here, and keeping everything in one place is way more reducing on my data charges.
I was hoping people pick out some compositions that grab them in the thumbs and then critique, or just give nice words about.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 12, 2013)

Not quite the way it works. I'm one of the rare ones around here who will actually follow links rather than insisting on inline posting of images. Even I won't bother if I can't see at least a decent sized thumbnail. It's a give and take relationship. If you want us to spend our time doing some C&C, then you gotta put at least some effort into letting us see your work.


----------



## ann (Aug 13, 2013)

I went to the link provide and clicked on a few that is why i suggested positing only a few.

Also, please note I am not trying to be rude here, but asking people to be gentle and kind when critiquing isn't the way to learn,.

There is no reason for folks to be ugly and rude, but we do need to be honest in order to aid in the growth of the artist, etc. So, to just say the work is nice, etc. is not helpful in your growth. People who need that kind of insurance should show the work to their family members, or to someone who is clueless about photography.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 13, 2013)

ann said:


> There is no reason for folks to be ugly and rude, but we do need to be honest in order to aid in the growth of the artist, etc.



There's no need for it, but it'll happen. And those who'll do it won't be doing it with the goal of helping the OP but, rather, simply because they get off on it.

To the OP, yeah, I'm with others here. Post a couple photos here. If bandwidth is a problem, then figure out a way to make it not a problem...


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 13, 2013)

I looked at a few and to be honest some look like paintings more then photographs.IMO I think the the best HDR are one's that don't look HDRish or ones that look like HDR but not over the top and still have natural looking elements to the original photo if that makes any sense.I agree as well to at least try to put up some photos or if you must link then try to size the thumbnail larger for better viewing.JMHO


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 13, 2013)

If your phone has a data plan, surely it also has a wifi antenna.


----------



## ann (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason for folks to be ugly and rude, but we do need to be honest in order to aid in the growth of the artist, etc.
> ...




I agree Steve. there is no need but the internet seems to bring out the "best" (worse) in some, I have always thought it was because they didn't have to look any one in the eye.

I have been to critiques where people left in tears and always felt it was an ego thing for the reviewer to be that cruel. 

The reviewer always brings their luggage along and as one who gets paid for these sorts of things I find it valuable to know exactly what my luggage is and how to apply that to the information provided to the student.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 13, 2013)

ann said:


> I agree Steve. there is no need but the internet seems to bring out the "best" (worse) in some, I have always thought it was because they didn't have to look any one in the eye.


I call it the "Simon Cowell" syndrome since that's when it appears to have started from my point of view.


----------



## 8thsinner (Aug 13, 2013)

Well the ones I am happiest about are probably these...

https://app.box.com/s/l3tadl6vxw59jk2oqcnf

https://app.box.com/s/fzffjkwqtcoq5q6w3ex1

https://app.box.com/s/tmzsurqwl5xa48lkuso2

https://app.box.com/s/w0pe7cka3kpg8e07eg5t


There is another I do like which is overcooked, has halos and what not, but I will leave that one for now.
P.s., Yes I can get wifi, but I can't really leave the house for the next couple of weeks so it's not an option at this time.
And yes, I probably shouldn't say be gentle, I should say, don't be cruel about it.
I am looking to learn.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 13, 2013)

Really dig pics 2 and 4. 1 and 3 have issues. The sky in number one is way blown out. I can't honestly say what it is about 3 I don't like. Just something seems off kilter.


----------



## ann (Aug 13, 2013)

Have a few questions ; how many exposures for each?

Or, are these one exposure just tonemapped?

There is a lot of halos' in the third one which i find distracting.

There is a hard brittle feeling about the first two, which may not be all bad when dealing with stone. Have you tried brighten the exposure a bit?


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 13, 2013)

ann said:


> Have a few questions ; how many exposures for each?
> 
> Or, are these one exposure just tonemapped?



Judging by the filenames, they are multiple exposures. For example pic 2 is titled "IMG_0253And13more_tonemapped.jpg" which is standard file name output for photomatix. It gives the first image name, and then how many extra exposures are included. So pic 2 is 14 to continue the example


----------



## ann (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks that crossed my mind, however, I didn't want to assume anything.


----------



## EDL (Aug 13, 2013)

8thsinner said:


> Well the ones I am happiest about are probably these...
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/l3tadl6vxw59jk2oqcnf
> 
> ...



I like the compositions in general, but overall they seem a bit too dark.  Also, 14 exposures?  Not needed in these.  3-5 or maybe 7 at the most.


----------



## 8thsinner (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay, well this was literally my first play with HDR properly so I took differing numbers to try and figure things like that out.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 15, 2013)

Coming in late, I've got a few things.   First, I really like the first image.   It looked pretty good, and got my expectations up.   I see good things in your work, but I would watch the grass and foliage.   Neon green is a good hint that you've overdone it.   And the sad fact is, HDR will accentuate whatever noise is there in the original images.   Consider removing noise, and they will look cleaner.

How much to cook is a matter of preference; with experience, you'll get better at controlling the image, and then you'll find your way.   Some will like it and some won't.   Don't let it bother you; just try to keep getting better at whatever you want out of your images.


----------

